# Sticky  Help! It says I'm banned, but I'm new



## TheOldSalt

When you first sign up as a member, your account will show as "banned."
Don't panic. This is the default setting. A few times each day, the Admins will check the new members box and activate the new accounts. Then you won't be "banned" anymore, and can post all you want.
Sorry about this. We had to do it this way to try to keep out the bots and spammers. A small few still get through sometimes, but not the dozen or so every day we used to get before this.


----------



## Jimmyjet92

ooohh okay i was wondering why it wouldnt let me create a new post and stuff


----------



## Kurt R Furan

It says I don't have a profile because I haven't registered. :/ But I HAVE registered. I'm weirded out.


----------



## TheOldSalt

That happens sometimes, too. The only cure we've been able to find is to delete your account and start over from scratch. ( which is to say, we have no earthly idea why it does that )
That almost always works.


----------



## Betta man

my profile sometimes says I'm banned.


----------



## whitemore55

Hi everyone,

It seems to be you guys have face a lot of problem in the beginning. But i don't face it. But i think it is the problem of internal program-me or server. I think it may be tried some times later again and again.


----------

